# Your cities river(s)



## Rockford (Jan 12, 2005)

*Your city's river(s)*

I'm curious about different city's rivers. How long are they (through the city), how wide are they, how many bridges? parks, riverwalks etc.

I'll represent Seoul's Hangang (gang is Korean for river).

The Han meanders through Seoul, cutting it into two roughly equal halfs (Kangnam, and Kangbuk...literally, RiverSouth, and RiverNorth). It goes for roughly 15 km through the city from East to West. It is very wide, maybe 1.5 km at its widest, but shallow. There are probably about 15 bridges that cross it, includeing four subway lines and the national rail line. On both sides for the entire length there are parks/bike trails.

The Han also has several tributaries that join the Han, most famous among skyscraper fans is the YangjaeCheon (Cheon means stream). There are four others that all have multi kilometer long parks/bike paths on both sides.

Many people fish on the Han but I wouldn't be the first to try HanSushi. 

If anyone has the chance to visit Seoul, be sure to head to the river and rent a bike, or just walk. It would take days to walk all of Seoul's river trails.


----------



## King-Tomislav (May 21, 2005)

City : Zagreb, Croatia

River : Sava ( 930 km long, from slovenian alps to Belgrade where it flows into Danaube)


----------



## Rockford (Jan 12, 2005)

cool, that's exactly what I hope this thread becomes. Thanks. The Sava, learn something new everyday.


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

*The Singapore River.*

It was the scene of Singapore's modern founding in 1819, and for much of Singapore's history, was the centre of economic activity. 

It is 4.13 km long and has 12 bridges across it.

It is a popular and scenic location, with skyscrapers, historical architecture, pubs, clubs and residences along its entire length. Boat Quay & Clarke Quay are popular nightlife attractions by the river.

Throughout its entire length, dedicated pedestrian pathways enable you to walk from the mouth of the river at Merlion Park, all the way inland. The hilly Fort Canning Park flanks the river behind Clarke Quay.

The River cruise tour allows you to take in all the sights of the river and I highly recommend it.

2 MRT lines cross beneath the river, and the nearest stations are Raffles Place MRT & Clarke Quay MRT stations.

Walking along the river provides an interesting contrast between the past and present, where old shophouses and warehouses contrast with towering skyscrapers and modern buildings. Given the river's central location and its general attractiveness, many news homes and apartments have sprouted up by its banks, especially further inland at an area called Robertson Quay.

Some pics










































































For more pics of the Singapore River, go to its thread here:
http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=146199


----------



## Rockford (Jan 12, 2005)

cool, but this isn't supposed to be a PICTURE thread. Descriptions...old-fashioned...if you will. DESCRIBE your city's river.......if you can....


----------



## EleGance (May 5, 2005)

singapore rox


----------



## RafflesCity (Sep 11, 2002)

@Rockford, sorry about that, removed some pics and added a bit more info


----------



## Ringil (Jul 28, 2004)

the Fyris river is a small peaceful river, 80 km long.


----------



## IchO (Oct 4, 2004)

Interesting.


----------



## malek (Nov 16, 2004)

Montreal is an island (499Km square). To its south you have the St-Laurence River, to its north you have the Riviere des Prairies (Backriver).

To the north of Montreal you have another city-island and to wich there's another river on its north called the thousand island river (Riviere des milles iles)

The backriver and thousand island rivers join up together to the east with the St-Laurence river and to the west with the Outaouais river.

On the west side of the island of Montreal there's 2 bridges, on the south, there's 5 bridges and one tunnel. To the east side, there's 2 bridges.

There's 4 bridges connecting the islands of Montreal and Laval. And there's 7 bridges connecting Laval to the north shore.

Ther's also one Metro tunnel to the south and another to the north connecting Laval.


----------



## Kevin J (Oct 4, 2003)

The Chicago River, in the city of the same name, is 156 miles long. It is probably only 100 feet across at its widest point. It is composed of north and south branches that converge downtown to form one main channel.

The river has 45 moveable bridges of various types (draw bridges, swing bridges, lift bridges). During most of Chicago's history, the river was an industrial waterway and dump. In the past 30 years, as industry has waned, new pollution into the river has generally ended and it has become a magnet for development: residential, commercial (on the main branch downtown) and recreational. 

River walks exist on parts of the river downtown. Sightseeing and commuter boats are a common sight on the river during summer months. 

The river originally had a meandering, curvy course through the city but has been straightened and channelized for most of its length, looking more like a canal than a river on its main branch downtown. Vegetation, dirt paths, and boat docks, and city parks are common sights along its banks on the north branch, however. 

There are several notable events associated with the Chicago River:

1. 1900: River Flow Reversed. In a first in human history, the direction of a river was reversed by human hands. Engineers built a series of locks and canals that caused the river to flow into a new sanitary and shipping canal, thus drawing water from Lake Michigan into the river, instead of the river flowing into Lake Michigan. The project was undertaken to keep sewage and industrial waste dumped into the river from flowing into the lake and contaminating the city's water supply.

2. 1915: Eastland Disaster. A pleasure boat still docked on the river rolled onto its side due to passengers congregating on one side of the boat, killing over 800 out of 2500 passengers. 

3. 1992: Loop "Flood." A construction crew repairing pilings along the river downtown accidentally punches a hole in the wall of freight tunnel. This freight tunnel is part of a whole network of such tunnels downtown that were abandoned as much as 75 years earlier. Water from the river pours in and floods the extensive tunnel system within hours and is soon filling the basements of buildings connected to the tunnels as well. By mid-morning of this weekday, the Loop is completely evacuated to protect the safety of the public, since the water may compromise the structural integrity of some buildings. 

A low tech measure is taken to plug the hole in tunnel: a load of mattresses are dumped and lashed into place to provide a temporary plug. After several days, pumps remove standing water from most of the affected basements. Some basement spaces take a year to reopen, as they were completely ruined. 

4. 2004: Yellow Rain. No, it's not a Prince song. An unfortunate group of guests who are topside on a tourist boat on the north branch of the river get a rude, crude surprise as the boat goes under the Kinzie Street bridge. A tour bus for the Dave Matthews Band is parked on the bridge. Just as the boat is passing beneath, the bus driver empties the bus' toilet tank, sending 80 gallons of human waste through the grated surface of the bridge roadway directly onto the unfortunate souls on deck below. 

5. Annual Event: Green River. A river that is gunmetal green on an everyday basis gets an extreme makeover every year on the day of the downtown St. Patrick's Day Parade (the parade is rarely on St. Patrick's Day anymore). The river is temporarily dyed fluorescent green to commemorate the Irish holiday.


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

The most romantic:

Shil, after passing some subalpine areas and the biggest forest of Zürich, a natural reserve ...









...it hits the city quite hard...









on the other hand the Limmat leaves the lake (before the lake it is called Linth and mostly a canal built some 150 years ago) and enters the old town:









Then these two rivers meet at Platzspitz (the once infamous "needle park")









and flow together (to meet some 20 km further on the Aare river)


----------



## beta29 (Sep 30, 2004)

Berlin: The river Spree
It is 403 km long(46 km in Berlin)
The water speed is very slow(just 50 cm per hour)

The river Havel
It is 325 km long and flows together with the river Spree at some points.
I try to get more infos!

There´s also the river Dahme and a lot of canals and lakes!


----------



## earthJoker (Dec 15, 2004)

Hey Küsel, don't forget the Schanzengraben 

























Well it's a canal and not a river. Anyway as its one of the only relics of Zürich's fortification it's still an important part of the city.

It leaves the Lake Zürichs and joins the Sihl just a few meters before the Sihl joins the Limmat.

Btw, do you know why Limmat is written with j on that pic?


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

Green Chicago River,


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

Buenos Aires is located in front of the widest river on Earth: Rio de la Plata (River of Silver), which separates it from Montevideo, the uruguaian capital city. It is 200 km wide (130 miles aprox)

Rio de la Plata Estuary (Argentina/Uruguay), 34.75°-34.90°S, 56.73°-57.25°W
























































we also have docks









and lagoons


----------



## Küsel (Sep 16, 2004)

I didn't forget - I was looking for nice pics - because it's the most beautiful area in the city, but you were first!  

Thanks a LOT!!! :cheers:


----------



## vincebjs (Sep 11, 2002)

^ The St. Lawrence River gets wider than Rio de la Plata north of the Gaspésie area.


Anyone got a pic of Toronto's mighty rivers? (The Humber, Don, and Rouge)


----------



## mzn (Feb 18, 2004)

are you sure? go to google and type "the widest river in the world"

and let's see what happens


----------



## Azn_chi_boi (Mar 11, 2005)

The amazon is the widest river. I don't think they included the estuary part where the river flows into the atlantic ocean near BA.


----------

